# Honey bees eating Peaches



## Doc5000 (Jul 3, 2009)

I used to have peach trees years ago and the bees would do the same thing. At first, I thought they were jus drinking the juice out of the peaches, but they would take large sections of the flesh of the peach. I had never heard of that before. I would like to try some peach flavored honey.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I have bees that are eating apples.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Textbooks say bees do NOT eat fruit. But, I too have seen fruit w/ holes made by something (bees?) and the bees taking up the "sweet juice".

I always think the bees must be in bad need of FRESH WATER!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I have bees in a peach orchard and the pickers were complaining about the bees eating peaches. I told them birds probably pecked the peaches and then the bees were after the juice. They had to wear gloves to pick the peaches. Maybe they do eat peaches! Now that I think about it I did not see many birds around.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

So,,,will the "flavor" of peaches from the sugar be in the honey?? If that works, that opens some doors to "Gourmet Honey" I think Southern Sweet Arizona Tea honey would sell like hot cakes at a $$$$. 
All seriousness aside,,,I thought about giving my bees Wild 
Turkey and they could do the mixing with the honey for that "Wild Turkey Honey" liqueur. I'm thinkin thr bees would never make it back to the hive.

Rick SoMd


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

I´ve seen bees taking advantages of mangos here in Honduras. Usually this happens right at the end of the honey season when the flowers are basically over. The mangos fall, split open and the bees can get at the juices.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/Mangotreesintheapiary.jpg
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/Beeslikemangostoo.jpg

This also has happened with papayas. The owner of the land where I have one of my yards mentioned that my bees were eating his papayas. What happened, however, was that birds got at the papaya first and the bees took advantage of the hole they left.

---------
Tom


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

There where a lot of bees on my neighbors fallen concord grapes last year.


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

I have lived on a farm, with all types of fruit trees and have found that the bees the sugar from the juices just like sugar water.and it makes good honey.bees do well in the grape vineyards.because their honey flow over when the graps are on the grond .good luck rock.


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmm... could you sell it as honey if it was made from fruit juice?? Isn't 'woodland' honey made from honeydew or something?

Weird...


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

My bees were all over my figs this year. the hornets chew holes in them and the bees drink the juice. They also loved the fermenting ones, I had two -three weeks where orientation looked more like a walk about. Turns out my mystery disease was just a bunch of drunk Russians.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Yea apparantly, the bees dont actually pierce the skin of the fruit - bees come along after other animals / gravity pierce the skin, and then do their thing.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm going to take a stab in the dark here, but I think it has to do with the percentage of sugar that the fruit has produced also known as the brix value. Fruit breeding has many goals, one being a sweeter friut. Over the last 25 years the brix values have gone up quite a lot (around 20-23%) on newly developed cultivars of fruit (peaches, apples, grapes). I guess the girls have figured it out. That sure could make for a bad day of picking ripe peaches!


----------



## ladyn (Nov 4, 2013)

{And your Lord inspired to the bee, "Take for yourself among the mountains, houses, and among the trees and [in] that which they construct. *Then eat from all the fruits* and follow the ways of your Lord laid down [for you]." There emerges from their bellies a drink, varying﻿ in colors, in which there is healing for people. Indeed in that is a sign for a people who give thought.}

The Noble Quran verse (16:68-69)
.


----------



## Sunny Daze (Oct 21, 2013)

I noticed some of my bees on some tomatoes that were left on the vine and rotting just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

over the summer when we would find bad watermellons in our garden we would always throw them in the same spot and thee bees loved the mellons I just figured that was a good thing that my mellons had high sugar content


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

When the fall nectar flow stops bees will forage on anything that has any sugar content to take back to the hive,they are very effeceint foragers.
www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------

